# jacobins???



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

wondering if any fanciers have any extensive all around knowledge of jacobins, as i just got two pairs and a female from someone whos family is a breeder, and im curious if i should try to tackle this breed, as im mainly a performing pigeon kind of guy maybe so far, aside from always loved american fantails.. what would i even ask for the babies of these, as the two females might be ready to lay, as acting like my female roller who just popped out two eggs, as one pair still banded (how or would anyone know how to read breeder bands???), the rest they took them off of them too like the rollers they had. i hear theyre hard to keep, breed, and are really expensive, and were kept in huge heated loft,.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

no one, really? id heard after getting these were really sought after as show animals, and the ones i have are adapting a lot better to my setup, than id thought they would, for my performing pigeons, as even mating and what not, and considering keeping the next eggs from them.. though curious about trading them as they cant be free flown like the rest im assuming, and trimming off all the excess feathering would defeat purpose of having them, or selling trading for performers or racers/homers.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I do not have extensive knowledge about them..but have kept them. I have one left as I sold my pairs. one cock was left that paired with a fairy swallow so I kept him. I found they are clannish meaning they like their own breed and are fairly shy in that they spend allot of time in the nest box.. they do seem to like other regular pigeon activites like bathing and driving the hen to the box. Mine instead of flying up and away from my hand would just go to a corner and try to hide their head.. I guess with the hood if they can't see me perhaps they think Im not really there..lol.. they seem to me like royal princes and princesses with their looks and act not so smart as say homers would. I found they were poor parent birds..stepping one some new hatchlings. and fertility with the males were hit and miss. I found fostering out the eggs to homers or other good parent bird breeds would help if the eggs are fertile. I did let the jacobin cock and fairy swallow eggs hatch under a pair of fantails.. I got two very interesting mixed breed birds that now fly with my homers, of course they look nothing like the jacobin or the fairy swallow... they have a smaller creast and are white and grey and fly very well with the homers which I did not expect they look a bit like a saint with a smaller crest. I think they
(jacobins) are nice to have around but would not want to breed them seriously as they are hard breed for beginners.. also they need a bit of patience as in new birds you have to show them the drinkers for a few days for them to get it..unlike just one time for homers and others.


----------



## old*cowboy (Nov 27, 2011)

Jacobins like alot of feathered up fancy breedsneed a little extra attention, but are by no means hard to raise. First thing I would do is trim feathers around head and vent. Jac s feathers are very loose and fertility is better if trimed. This is why I didnt keep mine. You have a beautyful bird, then you have to make it ugly so it breeds better. Mine seemed to be like sprit wings said. A little stand offish. I always wondered if it was because with the hood they dont see as well and they would be a little more agrasive because of that. They are an awesome bird. Good ones are like good ones in other breeds. They can be as high as you want to spend, but many breeders are more willing to help new breeders out than to rake them over the coals.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

You should trim them to do well breeding. And they moult back ok.. And if you want to raise more you can foster the young setting the eggs under other birds. The main and vent featheres like old cowboy said would need trimmed. Far as worth it is how good they are. They are not real hard to breed. But they are not easy a race birds to breed. I would lock them down in a breeding pen. What color are they. You can look at the standard And learn a little more. But it sounds like you want to use them for trade and sell. Just like breeding fantails one should trim the tail and vent to do better. Also Use vitiman that has a high vit E content. Even poultry vit 2 times a week. Or just get some 200 to 400 unit vit E capsules And as soo as you pair them give them 1 a day for 4 days. Helps getting fertile eggs. I used that for years.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

well the son of guy who breeds and shows them, said that they are just breeding on own in loft out of control, and only why some were let go and offered to me. two are white, one having ash grissle and one with red grizzle (i think, but probly forgetting the other color morph part). three chocolate and white, or whatever that beautiful brownish color is. i already had started and trimmed them up, as they couldnt seem to see to well, then was told not to, incase someone else wanted to take them on in trade.. id maybe hold onto one pair and maybe trade others for fantail pairs, hopefully able to keep together, or mix breed to get both traits. though wondering how theyd mix together with my existing flocks, or would just waste both.. i lost the pics id taken before starting to trip them, but will take some of them now soon, just to see how they look partly all tufted up.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Our you able to post pics.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

laughingdog said:


> well the son of guy who breeds and shows them, said that they are just breeding on own in loft out of control, and only why some were let go and offered to me. two are white, one having ash grissle and one with red grizzle (i think, but probly forgetting the other color morph part). three chocolate and white, or whatever that beautiful brownish color is. i already had started and trimmed them up, as they couldnt seem to see to well, then was told not to, incase someone else wanted to take them on in trade.. id maybe hold onto one pair and maybe trade others for fantail pairs, hopefully able to keep together, or mix breed to get both traits. though wondering how theyd mix together with my existing flocks, or would just waste both.. i lost the pics id taken before starting to trip them, but will take some of them now soon, just to see how they look partly all tufted up.


breeding should not be out of control, that is what fake eggs are for, or at the very least just take up the eggs, the hens will need extra calcium suppliment if they do that. Not sure why common sense got passed up there.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

yeah, was said that they were left out temp in loft with other shows and performers, and their mutt babies were unable to be caught, before the guy got a net gun, and as he just had had forty or so of them now, and just cleaning out a lot of birds, but these were the easy ones to hand catch for his son (though they dont seem to fly at all except for two or three some, so dont know how theyd supposedly be hard to catch at all unless he was high.. lol). they seemed to be very well cared for birds though, and werent accustomed at all to even our warmest days here in east tn outside, or even lower temps inside, so im guessing they were in heated loft. they were on pellets was told, and explains why they had no idea what the seeds were, before i put a mutt hen of mine in temp, by the first one brought to me, and it showed it it was supposed to eat them.. lol the rest held out for varying degrees of time, but seeing them all eat and drink and still nice solid birds. may still take a weed wacker to their crests, as got one egg, and might let them lay more and put some nest boxes back in. if i just mixed in with performing breeds, maybe there babies would look half as feather fluffed out and still perform, or at least home, or would that be a lost cause taking to long to be worth the effort of trying to keep colors and some traits of the jacobins, but put some other stuff in (like turkish tumblers and other crested or helmeted breeds, if im saying right)?


----------

